# Craftman Chainsaw Confusion



## jelder (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a craftsman saw that like many others I have had some rotting fuel lines. I began replacing them and noticed that there was a broken line on a fitting down on the enigine itself under where the carb attatches to the intake port. What is the purpose of this fitting and where should the line connecting to it be run to? I tried the sears site but it did not show this particular fitting.
Thanks

Craftsman Model 3.0/ 18 in.
358.356070


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it say what type of carb it is, ZAMA, WALBRO, etc. those two right there are the mostly used though. is it a hole that can have air blown through or is it just what holds the butterfly in. could be the return line but i don't know what type carb


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jelder said:


> I have a craftsman saw that like many others I have had some rotting fuel lines. I began replacing them and noticed that there was a broken line on a fitting down on the enigine itself under where the carb attatches to the intake port. What is the purpose of this fitting and where should the line connecting to it be run to? I tried the sears site but it did not show this particular fitting.
> Thanks
> 
> Craftsman Model 3.0/ 18 in.
> 358.356070


 
is this the saw ?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That saw only has one line going to the carb. It runs from the carb, back through the handle, and straight into the fuel tank.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The other line goes to a check valve/vent assembly.


----------



## jelder (Mar 15, 2005)

So where should that vent line be run to?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It should probably run to a little check valve vent, or it may not be connected to anything. It will run either way.


----------



## jelder (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok I got everything reassembled and the saw fires up with full choke but will not stay running. It will run at half choke and full throttle but eventually chokes out and wont start unless you fully choke it again. Any ideas of what the problem might be.
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check you adjusment screws to be sure they are set right


----------



## jelder (Mar 15, 2005)

What should the adjustment screws be se set at. There are two, one marked H and one marked L on the plastic. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mostly some are set at 1 to 1 and a half turns out after screwing em in all the way down, those plastic caps may be adjustment limiters. forgot to add something else, umm some do need more of an adjustment and some less. but the 1.5 turns out should get it going, not good but you adjust from there.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would start at 1 1/2 turns out and adjust from there.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

just make sure when you set the jet with the h on it thats the high rpm jet make sure when you set that one that the bar is on the saw, you set that jet at full throttle just dont lean it out (screw it in too far ) too much , that jet should be set with a tach, but you dont have to have one , just set it by ear dont set it to where it sounds like it is going to explode , you will hear the engine kinda sputter when it hits full top end thats the sweat spot thats where you want it , usually when you play with the low jet it will have an effect on the top end setting , if it falls on its face when you hit the throttle thats in the low jet turn it out till it dont bog . just kinda jump from low to high a couple times and you will bring it into tune ,,, the plastic jet covers are what bugman said they are but they make for a better seal on the jet cover , but you can leave them off , if it was my saw i would , but if i was working on the saw for someone i put them back so they wont lean them out too far and burn the engine up ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hope it helps


----------



## trike43 (Apr 21, 2005)

*43cc minichopper*

took a mini chopper made it a trike.....port intake and exaust....ran after that...rings broke and siezed now all is put back and have fire compression but no fuel so we took carb off and placed on on a weedwacker engine and it ran the weedwacker.........ummmmmm any ideas exaust is open,compression good,fires, but no fuel??? oh yea it is making me mad but it would make me happy if it ran


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can open up another thread for this.....but it sounds like the carb isn't set right. probablly why it seized the first time, running lean.


----------



## JeffinIa (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Im new to the board, I`ve got the same saw with rotting fuel lines. Where did you get the replacement fuel line? I checked the sears site and it is not available. Is it 3/16" fuel line? My return line is garbage -Saw # is 358.356070


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We have a universal fuel line kit available here at www.hobbyshopper.com


----------



## JeffinIa (Feb 5, 2006)

My fuel line is smaller than most saws. The vent for the fuel tank has a little valve that goes in a hole and the hose fits down in the hole and holds the valve in place , Valve in side tank sticks in hole and you push hose on from the top 
and it holds every thing in place . do you know the diamater of the hose in the uni kit? Thanks a bunch ....Jeff


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I really don't know the size. It has 2 size fuel lines. One is the "normal" size that is most common in 2-cycle engines. The other is smaller size. Guess I should look what sizes they really are.


----------



## JamesRoush (Feb 23, 2006)

*Craftsman 16" chain saw*

My craftsman 16" chain saw won't start. It's getting gas, getting spark....could it be the spark plug gap too far? If not, what could it be? Thank You.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have you checked the compression?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep, three things it needs given its getting air of course, is gas, spark and good compression. Atleast 90 or 95, over 100 is alot better.


----------



## garicao (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi...also new here. 

A friend has a craftsman 358.356070 2-stroke chainsaw that he let sit for some unknown number of years. With gas. It won't start (surprise), even with new gas, ether and a preheated spark plug. I don't know anything at all about these saws, but am reasonably familiar with 2-stroke motorcycle engines. I assume we'll have to pull and clean the carb, but we have no manual. Does anyone have a description (or link to one) of how to get the carb out (and back in) without breaking anything? Or suggest anything we should try first?

Thanks.

--garcia

"We're lost, but we're making good time."


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Carbs on these are easy, first off is to take the whole thing to a small engine shop, get all you need for the carb, even price a new one just in case, take it back home, a cheap can of carb cleaner in a glass bottle (heck a cleaned out pickle jar works) take the carb apart, soak all the parts submerged in carb cleaner for 30 mins. to a couple hours, then take it back out and spray it out good with carb cleaner with the straw that come with the can. I'd suggest pictures of the carb along the way if nobody else can bring up a manual. Keep in mind, you may have to clean the carb again, but if done good once, may not be needed again. Also get new fuel lines/fuel filter, and a good starting fluid for 2 cycles since ether doesn't have any lube properties to it and makes em burn hot( 2 cycles are oiled through the gas) is deep creep. and 40:1 or 3.2 ounces of air cooled 2 cycle oil to a gallon of gas for it will do for the gas mix, all in all, i'd first take a peak through the exhaust port by removing the muffler for any scaring, scarings bad. As for carb cleaner, gumout can be gotten cheap at family dollar.


----------



## ChuckL21 (May 16, 2007)

Help please. Craftsman 358.356330 3.3/20" with Walbro carb. saw was running just fine one day and the next day I could not start it for anything. found that the fuel lines had fallin apart. I have recieved the replacement line but am at a lose on how it is routed. I have two holes in tank and two lines coming from carb. as your looking from the handle "back side of the saw" to the chain "front side of the saw" I have one fuel line on the left side of the carb and another one on the upper right side top. the line on the right side goes back behind the carb and was broken. not sure where it goes from there. sears parts list does not help very much for the routing of the fuel line. could someone please help!! I have a tree that is half cut down.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Hankster/Bugman
Any thoughts on REFORMULATED gas?
Could this be the cause of plastic fuel lines rotting?


----------



## ChuckL21 (May 16, 2007)

ChuckL21 said:


> Help please. Craftsman 358.356330 3.3/20" with Walbro carb. saw was running just fine one day and the next day I could not start it for anything. found that the fuel lines had fallin apart. I have recieved the replacement line but am at a lose on how it is routed. I have two holes in tank and two lines coming from carb. as your looking from the handle "back side of the saw" to the chain "front side of the saw" I have one fuel line on the left side of the carb and another one on the upper right side top. the line on the right side goes back behind the carb and was broken. not sure where it goes from there. sears parts list does not help very much for the routing of the fuel line. could someone please help!! I have a tree that is half cut down.


 Can anybody help me with this. I think I may take a trip over to sears and take a look at there chain saws. maybe I can figure this out. one line seems to be a vent line but Im confused about the top line on the right going to the back of the carb. it has either broken off or it just ends back there as a open line. 

Please help


----------



## woody9 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi to all, specially to those with Sears rotted fuel line.
I see that this topic/thread had been collecting some dust!

Guess how I came accross this site and topic?
Right! I have a Sears chainsaw, which was working until
couple of days ago. Then suddenly refused to start.
I took it to a chainsaw store, asking them to tune it up for me. But they said I have to leave it and come back after a week.
Well, I said I will do it myself. When I Opened it up, took 
a look at the fuel line, it was rotted and had become brittle. I was amazed how it had been working all last fall and winter.

Anyway, in the absence of any knowledge about the repair
of this sort and owner's manual ( the saw was given to me by a relative whose neighbor had abandoned it by the sidewalk !) couple of years ago. At that time, by doing a simple service I got it going and I have cut down and chopped close
to 50 trees with it since then . of couse, I have had problems with it , mostly getting it started.

...
so far, I have learned a lot about it and the fuel line has been replaced. but having a new LEAKLESS fuel line, when I started it up yesterday , it was running real wild. even with fully choked up.
so here I am, trying to figure out how to tune it up.
HANK's information was very valuable.
I will try to follow his instruction and see what happens next.

About fuel line:
As we know , there are two holes on the gas tank.
One line goes from carb intake to inside gas tank(through one of them) and
connect to fuel filter inside.
On the second hole , there is a sort of rubber check valve that can take only in (air , I think), to prevent vaccuuming/low pressure in the tank. I have not found any second
connection on the carb . so the fuel line connected to that
valve connector is just loose, hidden under carb somewhere. I HOPE I AM RIGHT ON THIS. 
I wiil check the carb again to make sure that there is
no second connection on it. if there was one , then this line 
should connect to that. I don't remember the name of carb's manufcturer. I have to find it out too.

hose FOR FUEL LINE:
IT IS 1/8" UNIVERSAL (for 2-cycle engins?) that I bought from ACE Hardware.
Its inside diameter was very tight and had to expand the 
connction ends and be able to fit it on the connections.
This hose looks just like the original failed one(size,color, id, od).
Obviously the original had not been fuel-compatible so it 
became brittle. Sears owes us at least an apology . 

Finally, I would like to get your comments and feed backs.
Thanks.


----------



## woody9 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am still working on tune up. Today was too cold outide
(Atlanta, Ga ! this time of year !).

I have a general question: Why it take too many puls
to get the saw started ?
But when I put some gas in tha carb's throat, it start 
right up
Of course , I try to prime it but cannot get gas into 
carb by doing so right away. Then I have to pull, pull and pull more.
Is there a way to put a check vale in the fuel line,
to keep the line always full ? Any idas fellows ?
I think that a check valve just after the fuel filter 
wood be a good idea. But is there such a small , low
spring valve?
Another thing is that this particular sears moderl has a
creepy air filter ! It is nothing but a wire mesh. But even that
can get klugged up if you forget to clean it often.
not a good air filteration system at all. Shame on the
engineer who designed it.


----------



## old timer (Jul 19, 2008)

*fuel lines' connections for craftsman chainsaw 358.356070*



jelder said:


> I have a craftsman saw that like many others I have had some rotting fuel lines. I began replacing them and noticed that there was a broken line on a fitting down on the enigine itself under where the carb attatches to the intake port. What is the purpose of this fitting and where should the line connecting to it be run to? I tried the sears site but it did not show this particular fitting.
> Thanks
> 
> Craftsman Model 3.0/ 18 in.
> 358.356070


I had the same problem, when I open the carburator cover, all I could see was 20 years old desintegrated hoses no longer connected to the right end.
After researching, and researching, and researching. I finally found the right place for the "Five ends of all the hoses", yes there are five ends to this fuel system.
The hose to use is Sears part #69216-Line kit- shown on skematics as #92
This hose fits under preasure and is very hard to fit, I used a heated coned-metal nail to soften and quickly fit the ends.
the proper fittings are:
#1 push hose into back hole of fuel tank and go through the fuel cap-hole, connect end to fuel filter, then pull back into tank until filter is in at the bottom of the tank. connect the other end to the bottom of the carburator.
#2 push hose into the front hole of the fuel tank, again go through the fuel cap hole, connect the check valve#101 and the vent fitting#100. pull the hose back until the "white" vent fitting goes through the hole-preasure fit and seals it. then cut the hose about 2" then, insert the vent plug at the end, if it is missing, it is a sponge like-brass part ,Sears #27339, shown as #103
#3"Here comes the big mistery of this set up": the third hose goes from the bottom at the back of the engine cylinder through the hole where the two wires for the on/off switch comes into the carburator area is, and it is connected to the top front of the carburator.
You can find the skematic views at www.searspartsdirect.com, the only problem is that the diagrams shows the parts-number, but no chart showing the description or the sears part number.
I hope my directions will help you, they worked for me.


----------

